# Looking for a new power sander



## defectedsoul (Nov 15, 2021)

Alright, so I’m looking for a new power and I’ve been looking at the Flex but I can’t find much on comparing it to the porter cable 

I’ve got an old PC sander that’s pretty well worn out. (Eats brushes like they are going out of style. Lol)
Got 2 of the new Dewalt cordless ones. ( one lasted 7 months and burned up, sent it off for repair and bought another, it lasted about 2 and a half months and still haven’t gotten the first one back ) 
Thought about the festool. But seems like it’d be slow with the low RPMs 
Would buy another PC or the new dewalt rebrand of the PC but like on the 2 cordless ones I’m not that impressed with the longevity of them.
Any ones have any experience with the Flex that can compare to the porter cable or even the dewalt? 
(and yes I have tried a cheapy 200 dollar sander. And I sanded half a house and it ended up in the dumpster).


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

sorry cant help ya here. never used one. ive seen some bad swirl marks from them though.


----------



## Jbaker (Nov 23, 2021)

defectedsoul said:


> Alright, so I’m looking for a new power and I’ve been looking at the Flex but I can’t find much on comparing it to the porter cable
> 
> I’ve got an old PC sander that’s pretty well worn out. (Eats brushes like they are going out of style. Lol)
> Got 2 of the new Dewalt cordless ones. ( one lasted 7 months and burned up, sent it off for repair and bought another, it lasted about 2 and a half months and still haven’t gotten the first one back )
> ...


Iv used a flex GE5 and the old style flex giraffe (bigger body) for the last 10 years, never had a problem, other than a few replacement cables. They sand approx 2 houses a week. I recently tried the cordless dewalt, but they don’t really have the vacuum solution sorted out for the amount of work I do (I’d need around 5 batteries for sander and vac), so personally I’d say go with the flex GE5, faultless!! I saw one guy mention bad swirl marks, this is true if you use cheap disks. I always make sure to use the buy genuine Flex disks which are perforated and have foam backing which helps with a more gentle approach and doesnt rip the shit out of the wall. Failing that, manual pole sand lightly after you’ve machined and it will polish it up nicely 👍


----------



## Thepelletier (Nov 27, 2021)

I like the festool and like the Flex as well.
But I only use them for rough sanding. They really flatten things out. But for finishing just use a sanding pool. I get way too many problems. Then you gotta go over it with your sanding Pole and take out the swirls. Doesn't seem worth it to me. Unless you got that level 5 paint. That's a different conversation.
.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

defectedsoul said:


> Alright, so I’m looking for a new power and I’ve been looking at the Flex but I can’t find much on comparing it to the porter cable
> 
> I’ve got an old PC sander that’s pretty well worn out. (Eats brushes like they are going out of style. Lol)
> Got 2 of the new Dewalt cordless ones. ( one lasted 7 months and burned up, sent it off for repair and bought another, it lasted about 2 and a half months and still haven’t gotten the first one back )
> ...


i bought , PC, festool, makita and try the mirka and my favorite is the flex,i have mine for 5 years and i just change de brushe one time, i like use the new festool screen sander paper. i can sand 2 house with the same sheet (220) i try the 180 but is to aggresive for me. i have the extension to sanding 12 feet and the bag is usefull.


----------



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

MENZER Drywall Sander LHS 225 incl. Abrasives Set - 230 V https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DDSBLVS/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_JT9WVRGTBSJT2AEFYV29?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 


Vacmaster WD L30 L Class 30L Dust Extractor - Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner - Powerful Suction with HEPA 13 Filter For Heavy Duty Cleaning, 30 Litre Tank - 1600W Twin Fan Motor, Power Take Off https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N5SMN03/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_QT6ETYEHDXQ361BEPF3Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 


I use this combo, works well and dustless, would recommend getting bags for the hoover tho as it lasts longer, the sander does use brushes in the motor and they do go after about a year but the company that makes the sander will send you new ones for a few quid... also its covered for a year. 

Can be a little bumpy but after one house you get the hang of it and its just as good as a fez tool.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Mirka or Hilti


----------



## automatictools (Mar 15, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Mirka or Hilti


same sander - depends on if rather pay at once or monthly. Mirka better for cash payment; Hilti is you want you pay monthly


----------

